# Fly guard?



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I rang my vet last week to book Clover's rearguard (he's had flystrike before so am extra careful now) but they said they have run out of rearguard and so has their supplier! The alternative is a spot-on which they are happy to show me how to do, but would need repeating fortnightly. It's not a big problem and I'm sure Clover would be fine with me doing it, but just wondered if there's a product I can buy over the counter that would work just as well? I do need to take Clover to the vet soon anyway to get his claws cut. What does everyone else do to protect their bunnies from flies?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there another vet that you could get some rear guard from?
Or an online vet store.

I dont like using things like that on my bunnies so I dont.
I just keep things extra clean (litter tray) have lots of those sticky fly papers about, and I dab Citronella oil about the house as apparently flies hate it! I'd heard some people dab it on their hutches to keep flies away. I rarely get flies in my house, I dont know if it's the citronella that's done it or what.
Oh also those mesh fly nets to keep flies out are good.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, the vet said I could try to get some online. Problem is you need a prescription for it, which vet will give me, it just seems a bit of a faff if there's a simpler solution.

I'm with you, I'd prefer not to have to use "stuff" on him at all, but with his less than perfect grooming habits and the fact that he is so fluffly I don't want to risk flystrike a second time. Interesting tip about the citronella though, maybe I will give it a go, thanks 

Edit: The vet said the other local vets have also run out...


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I use these ones

Advancing pet health, care and behaviour > pharmaceuticals > feed products > pet care products

i use the 6 monthly one in the winter, and in the summer the weekly one, hope that helps.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Becs1051 said:


> Yes, the vet said I could try to get some online. Problem is you need a prescription for it, which vet will give me, it just seems a bit of a faff if there's a simpler solution.
> 
> I'm with you, I'd prefer not to have to use "stuff" on him at all, but with his less than perfect grooming habits and the fact that he is so fluffly I don't want to risk flystrike a second time. Interesting tip about the citronella though, maybe I will give it a go, thanks
> 
> Edit: The vet said the other local vets have also run out...


I used to have to use it on one of my bunnies too as she had gotten flystrike once (luckily all she had to have done was have some fur shaved off) but she was also quite a mucky bun due to being quite old so for that reason I used rear guard but I was always worried about her or her husbun licking it off!!

Ah typical that everyone has run out, hope you manage to get some soon.


----------

